# Office 2010 ActiveX Disabled - December Update KB2553154



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> An issue has been discovered in Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553154) that disables ActiveX controls. We are actively investigating and expect a workaround solution in the near future. Please check back for updated information.


Office 2010 ActiveX Disabled - December Update KB2553154 - Office Updates - Site Home - TechNet Blogs


----------



## ExcelClout (Dec 18, 2014)

Here's a VBA workaround. Excel developers can add the VBA snippet to the spreadsheets they're distributing, and the spreadsheets should be immune to the update.

Microsoft Update Breaks Excel ActiveX Controls Fix


----------

